# anyone in Nottingham?



## philvic (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi, I have just joined. I am trying to play golf more regularly and would love to find some playing partners. I am happy to play anywhere around Notts and surrounds with any level of player. I do not have a handicap but would probably be around 28.  Let me know if you are interested in playing. Philip


----------



## Karateka (Aug 29, 2019)

Yes, Dude, I am interested in playing.


----------



## philvic (Aug 30, 2019)

Great, I have sent you a message


----------



## Ping94 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi, I would be interested. Getting back into golf after a few years off and based in Leicester. Donâ€™t mind travelling.


----------



## philvic (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi, that would be good. What sort of times are you available?


----------



## Ping94 (Sep 11, 2019)

Iâ€™m pretty easy with times, hoping to go club shopping within the next couple of weeks so will be ready to go for the start of next month. What sort of dates and times suit you?


----------



## philvic (Sep 12, 2019)

I am often free in the afternoon during the week and sometimes on weekends.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 17, 2019)

If ever you are bored, pm me. Always go out on a Tuesday and Thursday mornings at Norwood park near Southwell. However it will be end of October onwards. Missis Tash is dragging me away on holidays


----------



## philvic (Sep 19, 2019)

Are you able to play afternoons at all? Mornings during week are difficult for me due to work


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 19, 2019)

philvic said:



			Are you able to play afternoons at all? Mornings during week are difficult for me due to work
		
Click to expand...

It may be a problem because of having grandkids. But never say never. I have regular PPs so you could of tucked in with us. That was my original thought


----------

